# Pompano fishing in July



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Heading to ft. Pickens for the weekend and was wondering if there should be any pomps left around, or should I just stick to wading the sound side?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Buddy at Gray's Tackle told me last week all of the Pomp reports were coming from the bay's and ICW.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Really I didn't know that they got up in the bay. That's interesting!


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

yeah u can catch them @garcon bridge "gulfbreeze side" and fish the pilings just like yur fishin for sheephead/....!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bay Pompano*

Just follow the fish from the beach around the points into the bay and sometimes, creels as the weather warms and they migrate. 

The above advice is correct. Now; go get them. C2


----------

